# SIM cards for visitors to the UK



## purves grundy (Jan 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any recommendations, handy hints and so on? I was in Bangkok a few weeks ago and there they're available at the airport for 99 Baht (about $3) with plenty of minutes and texts included (which is all I'll need it for, along with receiving calls from abroad).

I  have a feeling that these things won't be as cheap in the UK as in Thailand, but would love to be proved wrong...


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 11, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations, handy hints and so on? I was in Bangkok a few weeks ago and there they're available at the airport for 99 Baht (about $3) with plenty of minutes and texts included (which is all I'll need it for, along with receiving calls from abroad).
> 
> I have a feeling that these things won't be as cheap in the UK as in Thailand, but would love to be proved wrong...


you can probably eat a Thai meal for 30 'Baht, in the UK it would be 150 Baht


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for your post DC - good to have you back on full form!


----------



## dessiato (Jan 11, 2012)

When I am in the UK I get a card from either Vodafone or 3, mainly for convenience. They are usually free, but you have to put a minimum amount of credit on it, usually £5.

I am going to be in the UK in April and need 20 cards so I'll watch this thread!


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, I need a dozen or so... cheers for the info!


----------



## 2hats (Jan 11, 2012)

Giffgaff SIM for mobile internet perhaps (providing you use it at least once every 6 months)? £5 or £10 (or upwards from there) depending on what mix of texts/minutes/MB you are looking for. Seems to be the best option for friends visiting the UK who generally want data for VOIP, etc.


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 12, 2012)

I just want to go into a shop and buy a SIM that lets me phone and text, nothing more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2012)

You need to produce your passport to buy a Sim in Singapore


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> I just want to go into a shop and buy a SIM that lets me phone and text, nothing more.



Don't know much about them but my friend went with Lebara

http://www.lebara.co.uk/


----------



## Shifter (Jan 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You need to produce your passport to buy a Sim in Singapore



Understandable. I would have though you'd need to provide some amount of traceable ID in this country as well.

Most carriers offer free payg sims, anyway - http://free-sim-cards.org.uk/


----------

